# ATV blade tilt angle questions...



## bigred85 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi guys, great forum! I just installed a Moose 60" straight blade on my ATV and have a question regarding the blade tilt angle adjustment. On the A-frame, there is a steel stopper which can be rotated to four positions. Position #1 has the blade tilted slightly back whereas position #4 has the blade tilted in a forward position. What is the purpose of this adjustment? What situations require the different tilt angles? I am new to this and want the best performance I can get out of my plow. Thanks guys!


----------



## danmc (Jan 8, 2004)

I believe this is an adjustment to compensate different ground clearances of ATV's. If the ATV has a lot of ground clearance then the A frame will not be parallel to the ground thus affecting the angle of the blade, same if there is little ground clearance. Having the blade tipped forward isn't a good idea as it would be more prone to trip. Tripping occurs when the blades comes in contact with an object which causes the blade to fold over. You want to keep the blade centered, zero pitch forward or backwards. I used to plow with a Yamaha Big Bear, it didn't do too bad. Keep in mind the plows are light and have a tendency to ride up as you try to go long distances.
Good luck and have fun...


----------



## mt8 (Oct 28, 2004)

what kind of lift do u have? i just sold my atv with a moose coutry plow.
mark


----------

